# New Ranger on the way!



## D.L.

Got with Nate at Shoal Sports in Alabama like a lot of others and he hooked me up saved $1700 with delivery included over all the suggested local dealers! Had them put on a probox top with speakers and amp. Should be shipping it tomorrow or the next day so it will be here for the weekend. What is a good forum for side x sides these days? Good place to buy bumpers, winch, lift, tires? Looking forward to riding again. Thanks


----------



## txjustin

Congrats! I got a ranger from Nate this past summer.


----------



## Game-Over

prcforum.com


----------



## Ron R.

I bought 2 this year and saved lot of $$$ as well. Thank you 2coolers for the Shoal's hook up.


----------



## Hotrod

Yall are welcome on the NAte hookup. I drove thru Montgomery Alabama last week on a hotshot run to South Carolina, I asked NAte if there were any bikes coming back West. He had a couple pending, this may have been them. Timing was off for bringing something on a back haul. 

Also, if you need any accessories, please look up Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories in Pasadena. He will usually beat every ones prices, and is a dealer for many vendors. You can google their number. He has helped many 2coolers. Tell him Joey referred.


----------



## berto

Nice, i plan on getting mine from him when i upgrade.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks nice!


----------



## rsylvia12

I also bought mine from there back in August. Awesome guys to deal with and saved a pile of money.


----------



## Ron R.

Hotrod said:


> Yall are welcome on the NAte hookup. I drove thru Montgomery Alabama last week on a hotshot run to South Carolina, I asked NAte if there were any bikes coming back West. He had a couple pending, this may have been them. Timing was off for bringing something on a back haul.
> 
> Also, if you need any accessories, please look up Kyle at K&S Atv Accessories in Pasadena. He will usually beat every ones prices, and is a dealer for many vendors. You can google their number. He has helped many 2coolers. Tell him Joey referred.


Thank you Joey!!!!! I appreciate all the help you gave me.


----------



## skeeterfish

My Father in Law and I received our machines from Shoal a week or so ago. My 570 Sportsman and Diesel Ranger Crew are Christmas presents so they have to sit a few more days, but I can hardly wait. Nate was busy when I called but Austin delivered the same great service.


----------



## mancuso1

I work for Team Mancuso Powersports South. In the future, please give us the opportunity to earn your business. We will do our best to meet or beat any valid offer and keep your business local. 

Ask for Jason or Phillip. 
409-938-4820


----------



## slabnabbin

mancuso1 said:


> I work for Team Mancuso Powersports South. In the future, please give us the opportunity to earn your business. We will do our best to meet or beat any valid offer and keep your business local.
> 
> Ask for Jason or Phillip.
> 409-938-4820


This place is a joke! I called them for a quote right before Christmas and they were way higher than several dealers in texas and not anywhere close to Nate's prices. To top it off they called the next day with a "drive out" price that was even higher! Nate's prices were the best I could find but polaris fun center in Bryan was able to match his price so I decided to keep it in Texas and went there.


----------



## slabnabbin

slabnabbin said:


> This place is a joke! I called them for a quote right before Christmas and they were way higher than several dealers in texas and not anywhere close to Nate's prices. To top it off they called the next day with a "drive out" price that was even higher! Nate's prices were the best I could find but polaris fun center in Bryan was able to match his price so I decided to keep it in Texas and went there.


Correction 
I called Mancuso powersports southwest on 59 south. This location may be better but after my first call to a Mancuso store I did not bother calling any others.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Hahaha Mancuso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Y'all wouldn't go any lower than $19,500 plus tax and title when I called last April about a RZR 1000. I purchased mine from Nate for $18,800 delivered to my driveway. For $2000 in savings I will wait a week to get mine.


----------



## sweetbaby

Any trouble with ur pro box roof as far as lites making static in the radio. mine sure does.


----------



## skeeterfish

I will second the displeasure with Mancuso. They lost my business after handing over their "best price" on the three units I bought from Shoals.


----------



## D.L.

sweetbaby said:


> Any trouble with ur pro box roof as far as lites making static in the radio. mine sure does.


 No problems yet other than Bluetooth disconnects for no reason and now wont pair to my new iPhone 6 but paired with my last 6 before I broke it.:headknock Gonna try to figure it out this weekend. Yea mancuso's prices were a joke along with all the others I talked to. I think Hoffpaur in Goldwaithe was 1700 more and all others were 2300 + so Cheers to Nate and Hotrod for the recommendation!


----------

